# ~If you could have one type of exotic snake, what would it be?~



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 22, 2008)

If you could have one type of exotic snake, what would it be?


For me, I would be rushing to a Burmese python!


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Dec 22, 2008)

I nice red tailed boa.


----------



## ecosnake (Dec 22, 2008)

Albino/ Lavender retic.......when I was in the States I was able to hold a 10 footer,,,,what a snake.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 22, 2008)

Coral Snake!!


----------



## Kurto (Dec 22, 2008)

Bight yellow Palm Eyelash Viper or 2 or 3.


----------



## Lozza (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm with Kurto - that or a Brazilian Rainbow Boa


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 22, 2008)

a KOMODO DRAGON and I would pat it and hug it and teach it to play ball .........


----------



## paulw6676 (Dec 22, 2008)

Albino red tailed boa, held one in the states it was great.


----------



## miley_take (Dec 22, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> a KOMODO DRAGON and I would pat it and hug it and teach it to play ball .........


 
lmao!! :lol:
For me it'd have to be a chameleon or a rectic


----------



## Lewy (Dec 22, 2008)

Reticulated Love them


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 22, 2008)

awwwww I just read exotic not exotic snake ....ok if its a snake thing then a big RET PYTHON as I would love to have a snake that could dispose of house intruders(and mother inlaws) ................


----------



## pinkmus (Dec 22, 2008)

It says 1 type of snake ( species) so I would have ALL the different ball python morphs!! especially leustics


----------



## Vixen (Dec 22, 2008)

- Some sort of viper, most likely a Gaboon or Eyelash
- Queen Bee Spider ball : **click for pics**
- Blue Eyed Leucistic ball : **click for pics**


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Dec 22, 2008)

kenyan sand boa or a cali king snake


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Dec 22, 2008)

Ball would be a close second for me. Normal balls look mad, let alone some of those crazy morphs!


----------



## bump73 (Dec 22, 2008)

Definately a ball python of any description for me 

Ben


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 22, 2008)

Id have to go with the Ball python aswell such an awesome snake! Eyelash Viper would be a close second though


----------



## Australis (Dec 22, 2008)

A plain old small eyed snake would be neat...










Photos from: www.avru.org


----------



## Kirby (Dec 22, 2008)

green or blue iguana. 

nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## JungleRob (Dec 22, 2008)

White Lipped Viper!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 22, 2008)

A huge King Cobra.


----------



## pinkmus (Dec 22, 2008)

Just looked at some blue eyed leustic balls.....hope we ll get some aus pythons with that mutation...  An olive would look awesome!!!


----------



## serpenttongue (Dec 22, 2008)

Boelens Python.


----------



## Vincent (Dec 22, 2008)

Papuan Taipan. Not really a true exotic though.


----------



## Camo (Dec 22, 2008)

Ball pythons


----------



## JasonL (Dec 22, 2008)

ShaneBlack said:


> Papuan Taipan. Not really a true exotic though.



thought you'd pick something a bit different Shane??? not a Black Mamba??

For me.. I think a Rainbow Boa.


----------



## Jason (Dec 22, 2008)

ecosnake said:


> Albino/ Lavender retic.......when I was in the States I was able to hold a 10 footer,,,,what a snake.



right there with you with that mate. havent seen one in the flesh but those lavender albinos are amazing!


----------



## herptrader (Dec 22, 2008)

Few exotic snakes have any appeal as something I would be interested in keeping.

However on the lizard front I think some of the chameleons would make way kewell captives as would some of the larger diurnal geckos.


----------



## Jason (Dec 22, 2008)

serpenttongue said:


> Boelens Python.



they would also be up the top of the list.
as would be ALOT of ball pythons morphs and some red tails


----------



## Vincent (Dec 22, 2008)

JasonL said:


> thought you'd pick something a bit different Shane??? not a Black Mamba??



That would come in at second.


----------



## StimsonPython145 (Dec 22, 2008)

uoǝ1ǝɯɐɥɔ


----------



## gravitation (Dec 22, 2008)

An Iguana and a gila monster although i am not a big fan of owning posionous or venomous reptiles, but i just loooooooooove gila monsters.

and as far as snakes go i love albino burmese pythons but i would never own anything that large, don't think their quality of life is worth it unless you have an awesome setup.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 22, 2008)

captainpantspie said:


> An Iguana and a gila monster although i am not a big fan of owning posionous or venomous reptiles, but i just loooooooooove gila monsters.
> 
> and as far as snakes go i love albino burmese pythons but i would never own anything that large, don't think their quality of life is worth it unless you have an awesome setup.



That pic looks more like a Beaded Lizard than a Gila Monster.....


----------



## JasonL (Dec 22, 2008)

For a Lizard...tough one... probably one of the New Cal. Geckos.....


----------



## xScarlettex (Dec 22, 2008)

all i want is a gtp =( i wouldnt mind a ball python though.. or a rainbow python.. or a blood python =)


----------



## craig.a.c (Dec 22, 2008)

A dwarf retic.


----------



## Omgitschris (Dec 22, 2008)

i would like to have a burmese python or an anaconda, but i dont think i would have anywhere big enough to put them


----------



## gravitation (Dec 22, 2008)

JasonL said:


> That pic looks more like a Beaded Lizard than a Gila Monster.....




There is suppose to be a gila monster picture there.

I'd have a beaded aswell.


----------



## Kurto (Dec 22, 2008)

I could name animals for quite a while - next on the list is: Atheris hispida - The hairy bush viper.

If I lived in the states I would have quite the zoo!!!


----------



## notechistiger (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm not sure. Although Burmese pythons, Brazilian Rainbow Boas and King Cobras are high on the list.


----------



## gravitation (Dec 22, 2008)

Kurto said:


> I could name animals for quite a while - next on the list is: Atheris hispida - The hairy bush viper.
> 
> If I lived in the states I would have quite the zoo!!!



They're amazing.


----------



## Marto167 (Dec 22, 2008)

emral tree boa or amazon tree boa


----------



## Trouble (Dec 22, 2008)

~ Red tailed Boa
~ chameleon
~ Rainbow Boa
~ Eyelash Viper

Gorgeous exotics.


----------



## Kirby (Dec 22, 2008)

basilisks, green AND brown.


----------



## mattG (Dec 22, 2008)

Burmese (albino) love the shape of their heads


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Dec 22, 2008)

Vine Snake for sure!


----------



## gravitation (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh my god, how could have i forgotten?

Savannah monitor


----------



## Sel (Dec 22, 2008)

King Cobra


----------



## Ned_fisch (Dec 22, 2008)

Emerald tree boa


----------



## Dave (Dec 22, 2008)

any type of tegu, snake would have to be a rattle snake


----------



## JoygasmPie (Dec 22, 2008)

I'd love one of those albino cobras.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 22, 2008)

A super tiger pattern morph lavender phase albino Reticulated python


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Dec 22, 2008)

Jungle_Freak said:


> A super tiger pattern morph lavender phase albino Reticulated python



don't be specific or anything..... LOL, sounds good to me.


----------



## BlindSnake (Dec 22, 2008)

I would go a Bitis, Rhino viper first!

Would love a blue Squam too..

And a Waglers viper..

a lil eyelash would be cool too!!

I know im cheating, but I cant pick just one!


----------



## bredli_lover (Dec 22, 2008)

Can I have a chameleon    
and as for the snakes...I'd like a corn snake  I luv them!


----------



## BlindSnake (Dec 22, 2008)

.. and moreliamatt already stole my most wanted treesnake..lol

The long nosed treesnake / vine snake!!


----------



## zulu (Dec 22, 2008)

*re If*

Ide have a full grown reticulated python,feed it a DECC inspector once a year.


----------



## rosequoll (Dec 22, 2008)

serpenttongue said:


> boelens python.



ditto! =)


----------



## SCam (Dec 22, 2008)

reticulated python


----------



## Smokey (Dec 22, 2008)

*corn*

corn snake


----------



## kakariki (Dec 22, 2008)

I'd have a corn snake or a Chameleon.


----------



## m.punja (Dec 22, 2008)

kingy for sure, king cobra that is. Or one of the vipers, gaboon, eyelash, rhino ect


----------



## gravitation (Dec 22, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> any type of tegu, snake would have to be a rattle snake



I'll have a red tegu.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh so we can do any reptile now?

Cool 

Ummmmmm....

Lizard.........

Gila Monster.


They are awesome!!


----------



## Luke_G (Dec 22, 2008)

Lucistic Burmese Python for me thanks lol. sorry i thought this was a wish list.


----------



## Luke1 (Dec 22, 2008)

ah, one of those bright yellow eyelash vipers, otherwise an albino/lavender retic  they are sweet!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 22, 2008)

Rattlesnakes !!


----------



## Ishah (Dec 22, 2008)

Exotic snake, any of the following: Burmese Python (Albino and classic), Emerald Tree Boa...Thats all I can think of RIGHT but there is most definately some I have forgotten...

Exotic Lizards, any of the following: Blue or green Iguana, Chameleon of some kind (cant remember), Tuatara (Even though its not technically a lizard...that NZ lizard thing lol), Some random bright green or blue geckos (cant remember the specific ones or names) Also probably forgot a few here too, but they are the ones I can think of right now...

I would LOVE to own any of those... Or atleast work with them and come into contact with them...


----------



## Rocky (Dec 22, 2008)

Snake? If i could have an exotic there are many more Lizards i would choose over a snake. Iguana, Chameleon, Komodo Dragon, Chinese water dragon.


----------



## ttaipan (Dec 22, 2008)

Definitely the King Cobra! Then Gaboons.


----------



## cooper123 (Dec 22, 2008)

i want one of them frogs that get really big and eat anything they are so cool.
African bull frog or something.


----------



## Stewydead (Dec 22, 2008)

borneo bloods


----------



## Boney (Dec 22, 2008)

green tree python :lol:


----------



## jan (Dec 22, 2008)

hmm hard to choose...l do love the pied ball pythons though...and definately a Chameleon or 6
Boas are pretty nice too...l'll take 10 assorted thanks!!


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 23, 2008)

Yellow eyelash viper for me! Then a 3 horned Chameleon  There are some truly stunning animals out there!


----------



## Chris89 (Dec 23, 2008)

I would have to say that it'd be a Ball Python! I actually wanted one of them as my first snake until I found out that they were exotic.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

gaboon viper


----------



## BenReyn (Dec 23, 2008)

I wouldn't mind snapping up a few Ball Pythons (Ghost Morph) or an Albino Retic or even Burmese.
I'm not too picky


----------



## Sturdy (Dec 23, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> I would love to have a snake that could dispose of house intruders(and mother inlaws) ................



EB hugging for anyone?


----------



## mebebrian (Dec 23, 2008)

I want a Triceratops!


----------



## Vixen (Dec 23, 2008)

mebebrian said:


> I want a Triceratops!


 
:lol::lol: I'll match that with my utahraptor.


----------



## gravitation (Dec 23, 2008)

VixenBabe said:


> :lol::lol: I'll match that with my utahraptor.



and i with my giganotosaurus.


----------



## elapid66 (Dec 23, 2008)

western green mamba very nice


----------



## krusty (Dec 23, 2008)

albino burmese


----------



## pete12 (Dec 23, 2008)

a chameleon well thats not a snake but still


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 23, 2008)

Oooh, I love those Albino Lavender retics!


----------



## whcasual79 (Dec 28, 2008)

i gotta agree wif KURTO... a yellow eyelashead viper.... best looking snakes ever and close next to it would be a desert horned viper....


----------



## Viaaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Very odd to read these answers from my side of things, most of what you picked wouldn't be on my list. But when I think about it all named are really cool and I find myself admiring them almost everytime I see one.
If I choose it would be your death adders. The different looks of the different species, that would do it for me. Can I pick a lizard, too? Egernia! Hard to know what kind, I've only seen depressa, stokesi, major, I would have to have a good look at all of them. There is the western blue tongue, too. And the _Phyllurus _leaf tailed geckos.
I've decided. What I have to do is observe and work with all of them until I know which is the right one for me. It will be a lifetime of work but I'll face up to it.
The big problem would be who would switch with me from Australia to the US? Several people might say they would. After they think about it I bet no one would leave all you've got there!


----------



## froglet (Dec 28, 2008)

For me:

Trans Pecos Rat Snake





And ball pythons


----------



## ogg666 (Dec 28, 2008)

Gaboon viper


----------



## KaaTom (Dec 28, 2008)

Pit Viper for me.....


----------



## whcasual79 (Dec 28, 2008)

2 more that are really beautiful and venomous at the same time... Bitis nasicornis( rhinoceros viper) and Southern lataste viper... i have only read bout these snakes and seen pics and they are fantastically marked and so beautiful...


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Dec 28, 2008)

i would love a corn snake or a ball python. Lizard I could definately go a iguana. I gotta say tho, we have some pretty kickass reptiles in Australia and what I really want to get my hands on is a woma!


----------



## cement (Dec 29, 2008)

Red tailed Boa or Burmese, and alligator.


----------



## Avigrus (Dec 30, 2008)

Golden Eyelash Viper or a Jumping Viper


----------



## jasonryles810 (Jan 1, 2009)

zulu said:


> Ide have a full grown reticulated python,feed it a DECC inspector once a year.


 
Amen to that!!!


----------



## amy5189 (Jan 1, 2009)

piebald ball python.... so pretty


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 1, 2009)

I recon I would have to say I woud have all the ball python morphs.


Will


----------



## shane14 (Jan 1, 2009)

um lizard-new cal. gecko or a Chameleon
snake- black mamba or a rhinoceros viper


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 1, 2009)

rainbow__serpent said:


> If you could have one type of exotic snake, what would it be?



Those big brown snakes that live in trees over on Guam. They sound awesome!


Stewart


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 1, 2009)

asian house gecko or green tree python


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 1, 2009)

Albino retic or red tailed boa.. Some of those ball python morphs would be nice too......


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 1, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> asian house gecko



I've heard of them! They sound awesome. I'll have to go to an Asian house to try to find one.


Stewart


----------



## aussie.snakes (Jan 1, 2009)

Would have to be a corn snake or a chameleon.


----------



## Wild_Storm (Jan 1, 2009)

I think it was a blood python I saw that I thought was awesome... Or maybe a ball python.... Ah well those dreams are not going to happen. And a friendly warning to the person/s who apparently tried to offer some exotic species to a certain member you could get into a fair bit of trouble, as they are pretty upset about it.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 1, 2009)

Its hard choice...
Definatley a Viper of some sort, maybe a Gaboon, or Rhino. Or a Puff Adder! Maybe Saw-Scaled...
Or maybe even a Yellow Eyelash Viper... Actually Ill have all, I like the arboreal Vipers too, but the Gaboons etc. have the best colours, shape, and size! lol, vipers by fay my favourite animals.


----------



## Eylandt (Jan 1, 2009)

Probably a Corn Snake or similar. Im a real sucker when it comes to pretty colours!


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jan 1, 2009)

one of those newly discovered in borneo green tree viper thingies, i bet they'd be hard to keep though, high humidity etc


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jan 1, 2009)

i love the green mamba, and pygmy chameleons, and also the yellow eyelash viper.... those three i'd be hung on if i had to choose 1


----------



## Kurto (Jan 1, 2009)

This is a bit of a never ending story isn't it......... Just fell in love with another exotic. A sunglow salmon red tailed boa! Oh and a Emerald Tree Boa.


----------



## hardcorey007 (Jan 1, 2009)

Albino Burmese.


----------



## dansocks (Jan 1, 2009)

ball python or chameleon


----------



## andyh (Jan 1, 2009)

Lemon glow retic, any retic or burmese for that matter


----------



## gozz (Jan 1, 2009)

Everything lol


----------



## Oldbeard (Jan 2, 2009)

A Pair of Fiji banded iggys would do.


----------



## vitticep (Jan 2, 2009)

Im really keen for some chameleons 
Panthers hmmmm


----------



## MatE (Jan 2, 2009)

A female GTP


----------



## Pandora Pythons (Feb 16, 2009)

Gotta love Spider Balls & Piebalds.

Even considering going to one of the United States Reptile shows just to see and hold one, or two, or three


----------



## bulionz (Feb 16, 2009)

um for me a corn snake or a green igeuna not sure i spelt it right lol


----------



## bulionz (Feb 16, 2009)

or an aligater


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Feb 16, 2009)

Moluccan Scrub, Green Burmese or Emerald Tree Boa
American Alligator, Green Iguana or Nile Monitor


----------



## arbok (Feb 16, 2009)

definatly a spider ball or a piebald ball


----------



## paleoherp (Feb 16, 2009)

mebebrian said:


> I want a Triceratops!



Me to :lol:


----------



## sweetangel (Feb 16, 2009)

brazillian rainbow boa..... i love them to bits


----------



## Naja_nivea (Feb 18, 2009)

My name says it all for my fav snake, Cape cobra


----------



## amazonian (Feb 18, 2009)

If I could have just 1 exotic 
I would have a female red tail boa to go with the breeding pair I already have.


----------



## itbites (Feb 18, 2009)

Basiliscus plumifrons


----------



## jasonryles810 (Feb 18, 2009)

albino/leucistic monocle cobra...would pay anything asked!


----------



## paleoherp (Feb 18, 2009)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## whyme (Feb 22, 2009)

elapid66 said:


> western green mamba very nice


 im with you. green mamba definately


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 22, 2009)

Rainbow Boa or the New Guinea Black python


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Feb 23, 2009)

have since changed my mind from my last pot in this thread awhile ago now for snakes either a sunglow boa or a camo ball python and lizards either a savannah monitor or a green iguanna


----------



## XKiller (Feb 23, 2009)

ball python (ivory)


----------



## kupper (Feb 23, 2009)

Definantly a diamond rattlesnake , nice honduran milksnake and always wanted a camon


----------



## Inlandtaipan078 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Albino Burmese*

Ryles810 have you got any pics?


----------



## wicca4life7 (Feb 23, 2009)

i'd have a chameleon they are soooooo cute


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 23, 2009)

Good thread rainbow....very interesting reading the replies



Naja_nivea said:


> My name says it all for my fav snake, Cape cobra


:shock::shock::shock: i think youd change your mind if you saw one....youd be much safer with a king cobra


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 23, 2009)

For a snake, I'd love a Boelen's Python (actually this is top of my "wish" list of any herp)
Other herp I'd take a Panther Chameleon


----------



## snakelady-viper (May 23, 2009)

I would like a white lip python a hognose and a specticle caimen


----------



## kensai (May 23, 2009)

Green Mamba, glorious looking animal


----------



## antaresia_boy (May 23, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> a KOMODO DRAGON and I would pat it and hug it and teach it to play ball .........


LOL!! thanks for the laugh, I've had a boring day.


----------



## Lonewolf (May 23, 2009)

i would want a galapagos turtle or a black eyed albeno ball python


----------



## chiko48 (May 23, 2009)

Yep a Red Tail Boa


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (May 23, 2009)

King Cobra.
Lizard = "Jesus Chris" Lizard.


----------



## andy007 (May 25, 2009)

Always keen to get a nice cornsnake chameleon or boa


----------



## Dotora (May 25, 2009)

Im not a snake person so my two have to be either:

A Iguana or a Chameleon


----------



## carpetsnake (May 25, 2009)

corn


----------



## hallie (May 25, 2009)

Rainbow boa...


----------



## reptilefan95 (May 25, 2009)

Lizard: Chameleon or Tegu or Iguana

Snake: Pastel Ball or Red Tail Boa

tortise: Galapagos

I would love to have all of these exotics and when i move to england i will get them!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gillsy (May 25, 2009)

Panther Chameleon 

and snakes either a smooth or rough green snake - insect eaters


----------



## sarah_m (May 25, 2009)

Not long ago I would have said i have no interest in keeping any exotics, but then i saw a pic of a Boelen's python (morelia boeleni) from PNG. Stunning!
I also like the look of the Bismarck ringed python


----------



## oreo1 (May 25, 2009)

an irian jaya jaguar!! oh my gosh!!! sooo purty!!




or some type of jauar. just such pretty snakes


----------



## Smokey (May 25, 2009)

*exotics*

This isn't aimed at any one but most people that say i have no interest in exotics or i would never own one , once you see them in real life ....there's so much available in the states your bound to like something , in about three years I'm moving to America i cant wait !


oh and id have a snow corn ...i saw one at a zoo, it was transparent , you could see all its insides and meal it just ate ! hahah so kewl


----------



## Southside Morelia (May 25, 2009)

For me definitely a big Albino retic....now that's a specimen. 
Personally, there are too many to mention...lol, there are so many beautiful animals out there that we can't have...I guess that's the appeal. I do see the beauty in alot of the exotics, hybribs from overseas etc....
I also would love a green iguana and an anaconda in a purpose built pit. That would be really cool to see an animal with that much strength and power, even though it would prob lay there 99% of the time.
Any super bright animal in a contrasting enclosure to show it's colors off, does it for me!


----------



## Southside Morelia (May 25, 2009)

oreo1 said:


> an irian jaya jaguar!! oh my gosh!!! sooo purty!!
> 
> View attachment 91899
> 
> ...



That's "purty" for me too!!! lol :lol:


----------



## Vassallo2008 (May 25, 2009)

Snow Corn.


----------



## kidsheart (May 25, 2009)

a luecistic burm





a piebald retic




a jungle retic




and a black gtp




and plenty more if i have time to think


----------



## gillsy (May 25, 2009)

That GTP is bloody awesome, 

I dont' see how people say we have the best snakes in the world, we have some bloody good snakes but nothing compaired to the rest of the world.


----------



## webcol (May 25, 2009)

wish i could get a cobra or a corn snake, such beautiful snakes, its a shame its illegal to get them, but thats the law.


----------



## kidsheart (May 25, 2009)

gillsy said:


> That GTP is bloody awesome,
> 
> I dont' see how people say we have the best snakes in the world, we have some bloody good snakes but nothing compaired to the rest of the world.


 

yeah i agree and were way behind on the morph side of things which really highlights it too. doesnt help that u can import pretty much whatever u want into the US aswell so its alot easier for them to produce and own all sorts of amazing snakes. still i think were pretty lucky here too. and we probably do have the best/nicest range of native snakes


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 25, 2009)

Hmmm, after a thread I recently posted I'm going to have to also add gold phase White Lipped Python, considering there's minimal chance of getting them here (despite being listed on the NSW DECC species list). This is a close second to a Boelen's Python (2nd pic)


----------



## GSXR_Boy (May 25, 2009)

Geez, where to start....... *

* Not my pics, all from Google, so owners get credit


----------



## gillsy (May 25, 2009)

kidsheart said:


> yeah i agree and were way behind on the morph side of things which really highlights it too. doesnt help that u can import pretty much whatever u want into the US aswell so its alot easier for them to produce and own all sorts of amazing snakes. still i think were pretty lucky here too. and we probably do have the best/nicest range of native snakes


 
Totally agree, I want a snake that eats insects


----------



## Serpentor (May 26, 2009)

Gumprecht's Bamboo Pit Viper


----------



## ShAdY12 (May 26, 2009)

viper or a reticulated!!


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (May 27, 2009)

toss up between a corn snake and a king snake


----------



## Bazil (Jun 16, 2009)

No doubt, it would have to be a ball python.


----------



## Colin (Jun 16, 2009)

Just one??  If I was going to have one I'd have 10 at least.. 
and if I was going to have 10 what the hell  

burmese pythons including morphs
reticulated pythons including morphs
red tailed boas
emerald tree boas
peruvian rainbow boas
pearl island boas
Tumbes- or longtailed boa 
short-tail boa
Boa c. imperator -Firebelly
Boelens Python.
ball pythons including all known morphs
corn snakes including all known morphs
yellow eyelash vipers
and.. and... :lol:


----------



## smidson (Jun 16, 2009)

i would have to go the emerald tree boa and a leusistic ball python and a yellow eyelash viper if i could ever talk the wife into that!


----------



## v_various (Jun 17, 2009)

My favorite illegal snakes are the Malayan coral snake
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v333/fifthevilbunny/snakes/MalayanBlueCoralsnake.jpg

but I'm too sane to want to keep a hot so I'll be content to look at pictures.
: 3

And the Rubber boa, but I hear they're poor feeders.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v333/fifthevilbunny/snakes/0020.jpg

They're just tiny, adorable, squishy looking things.


----------



## 74save_snakes74 (Jul 10, 2009)

i would get a nice normal boa constrictor or a burm-ball python, awesome hybrid


----------



## 74save_snakes74 (Jul 10, 2009)

Colin said:


> Just one??  If I was going to have one I'd have 10 at least..
> and if I was going to have 10 what the hell
> 
> burmese pythons including morphs
> ...


 red tailed boas are pretty much boa constrictors, its kind of a "nickname" so they dont sound too mean lol


----------



## Snakebuster (Jul 10, 2009)

For me, ummm, a ball would be at the top of the list.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jul 11, 2009)

Wouldn't mind a white-lipped python... but Redtailed boa would be TOP of the list


----------



## bongie555 (Jul 11, 2009)

i'd be broke within weeks if it was all possible..... but king cobra would be my 1st..


----------



## pythons73 (Jul 11, 2009)

Milk snakes,and Ringed python would have to be up there.Most of all,the White Lipped python as they are a good size python,darker Olives with a white lip...Maybe some scaleless corns and striped corns...But wait theres more,


----------



## jamesbecker (Jul 11, 2009)

ANACONDA!!!!

nah, probs a burmese python, or a chameleon


----------



## gecko-mad (Jul 11, 2009)

ball morphs!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooglabah (Jul 11, 2009)

all of the poision dart frogs


----------



## Vixen (Jul 11, 2009)

I think ive already replied to this thread I cant remember. :?

The one exotic id own would be some sort of rattler, id be happy with just that and our natives.


----------



## alialiali (Jul 15, 2009)

i love ball pythons short and fat and awesome colours and patterns but wow that black GTP WOW


----------



## chilli (Jul 15, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> If you could have one type of exotic snake, what would it be?




you are allowed to keep one type of exotic snake, qld parks have given the green light for exotic gtp's. so you don't have to choose one, they have for you!


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 15, 2009)

One of these....


----------



## andy77 (Jul 15, 2009)

I would love to have a ghost pied ball python


----------



## Naja_nivea (Jul 16, 2009)

Cape Cobra, or Boomslang


----------

